# Dash Rattle



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Was the Dash making noise before your Warranty expired?


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes but its one of those things that sneak up on you and gets worse very slooooowly. Oddly is seems worse in the morning - before the sun heats up the dash.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

My advice is to just turn up the radio for a cheap simple easy fix....or get rid of it and get a different vehicle.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

MB2014LT2 said:


> My advice is to just turn up the radio for a cheap simple easy fix....or get rid of it and get a different vehicle.


Thanks, that helps.....


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

How do you have 40k on a 2015....my 2014 only has 12k+


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure its not that squirrel cage blower wheel rubbing on the shroud above it? Had, this problem with my Cruze, just dropped the blower motor and glued on 1 mm thick washers, three of them as I recall, where the mount meets the blower motor housing.

Glued them so they wouldn't fall off, kind of tight under there. This lowered that cage so it wouldn't hit that shroud anymore.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

50 miles one way to work is how to get 40k. Not a fan noise, only over bumps.

JK


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just for grins, pull the two plastic rivets holding the outer cabin filter cover and look inside for debris. Just remember that you cannot pull the filter out this way. Probably take 3 mintes to remove and replace.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just thought of another place to look. Pull the little mat out of the upper junk box on top of the dash, remove the two screws and pull forward and up gently until the whole assembly comes out. You can see into the dash to see if something is loose or in there. If you head is not small enough, look down through the windshield.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I did a drive test with the new Cruze Diesel, MT. For almost 2 hours I heard similar rattling you described. The car had less than 200 miles...


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Its going to the dealer for an "overnight" tomorrow - we'll see what they say.

JK


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

With the recent heat wave the rattle has diminished to almost zero so I cancelled my dealer visit. It will be back I'm sure - everything takes longer (and costs more) than first anticipated.

JK


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine made a rattle on bumpy roads. The passenger side air bag was loose.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a rattle that comes and goes. I've isolated it to the plastic rear view mirror mount/housing that's flat against the windshield. Haven't found a permanent solution yet, only happens on certain rough roads.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

MB2014LT2 said:


> How do you have 40k on a 2015....my 2014 only has 12k+


 my 14 has just shy of 70k...time for new tires. Dash rattle I have took me a few months before I realized it was my mirror shroud I guess u could call it.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Can you hear the rattle if you pound on the dash with your fist? Might be hard to find if you can't duplicate it somehow. 

Removing the entire dash is difficult. You also have to remove the steering wheel. Disconnect the battery and let the car sit for a couple minutes so that the airbag system is disabled.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

You can install massive subwoofers and then everything in your car will rattle equally. That was my solution.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Mine too has recently developed a rattle somewhere in the dash. I have 4,900 miles on the clock. My tires (18 inch RS wheels) are inflated to 40psi and this may too have an impact on the road harshness being transmitted into the cabin. 

An unrelated rattle has also started in the passenger side door panel near the upper corner closest to the small window area. I suspect it's due to the guy who tinted my windows popped out the top portion of the door panels in order to access the window weather seal and be able to tint below the weather stip line. I might purchase new panel locks (not sure what they are called) and take the panel off to ensure this rattle is gone - it's driving me nuts and is loud.


----------

